# Introducing Myself and Question?



## Bama Bob (May 21, 2021)

Hey, I'm Bama Bob. I live in Alabama, obviously, and have been checking the site out for a few months now and decided to join.
I will try not to ask dumb questions and I know that most of my questions have been asked on here before somewhere.
I use a BGE Large as my primary cooker, and also have two older Weber kettles that I keep around for small cooks.

Haven't done a brisket yet, mainly baby backs and butts. 

I did have a tech question if I could.  Has anyone tried the Meater brand wireless thermometer? I haven't used any wireless one before, but am considering taking the plunge so I don't have to keep checking the temp with my manual one every so often.

Thanks!


----------



## BigW. (May 21, 2021)

Welcome.  Here is a recent thread.  They are a few others if you want to search those.  I'm still using wired, which work fine for me.  Roll Tide.




__





						Tappecue AirProbe
					

Tappecue AirProbe    A while ago I was sent some Air Probes to try out. If you do not know what the airprobes are well let me introduce you to them. They are Bluetooth wireless thermometers. They can be used with just Tappecue’s app and your smart phone or they can be paired with the Tappecue...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## JLeonard (May 21, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi!  I am a Razorback fan married to a Bama fan...So Roll Tide! There are some folks on here that use the Meater probe.  Look forward to your post.
Jim


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 21, 2021)

Welcome from Texas.  Looking forward to your post.  No help on that thermometer.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 21, 2021)

Welcome Bob, glad you joined us. The thread link by Big W. is a good one. I would love to have a couple of Meaters but I am definitely not thermometer poor.
Again, welcome.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 21, 2021)

Mizzou fan here...your not going to get a "Roll Tide" from me  but welcome to the forum!

Can't help you with your thermometer question though...sorry


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!  No question is a dumb question, so ask away... a lot of great folks on here to help.  

As far as the therm goes I did order the Tappecue Airprobe 2 and a Meater +... but haven’t had time to try them yet.  I know a mod done a review of the Airprobe 2 recently, the link posted above and I was given a good review on the Meater + from another member here on the forum!


----------



## jcam222 (May 21, 2021)

Welcome from NE Ohio


----------



## 912smoker (May 21, 2021)

Can't help with your question as I am still usind wired. 
Welcome to SMF from a Bulldog in Ga. 
GO DAWGS !
Keith


----------



## bigfurmn (May 21, 2021)

Bama Bob said:


> Hey, I'm Bama Bob. I live in Alabama, obviously, and have been checking the site out for a few months now and decided to join.
> I will try not to ask dumb questions and I know that most of my questions have been asked on here before somewhere.
> I use a BGE Large as my primary cooker, and also have two older Weber kettles that I keep around for small cooks.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the fun Bama. Scroll down a bit at the main forum screen and there is a whole section on meat thermometers. More info there than most humans can process! Personally I have an Inkbird wifi one. It's worked well for me.




__





						Meat Thermometers
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## PPG1 (May 21, 2021)

Welcome from Coastal South Carolina. LSU fan Here... "GEAUX TIGERS"


----------



## Juroba (Jun 14, 2021)

I have the meater block and uses it in my chuckwagon. It is 6mm thick steel and it still works great, even if it rains (the Netherlands...) a put de base inside. You can the meat temp ans bbq temp. It even calculates the finish time.
very nice


----------

